# AML ad in new GR



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got the April Garden Railways today. Page 14 has an ad from AML announcing their intent to produce the GP60 and SD9 in 1/29. First formal announcement I have seen from them. No dates, but great news.
Here is a link to their website with roadnames for the GP60 and somemore information. http://www.accucraft.com/modelc/G801-01.htm#page=page-1


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

RLD has had them listed for about a month now with pics. and prices. got to get one of the Vermont Railway 
Dick


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

While I think it's great that AML is going to be producing more 1:29 scale items I am a little torn in that I really wish they were producing more steam locomotives. There are a lot of diesels on the market already but not a huge amount of quality steam engines. I love to see a quality pacific or Mikado build by them, or even something else new over more diesels. The dryfuss they are producing looks nice but I think their issue with that is that they picked an engine that was only run by NYC so unless you are a NYC fan it's not for you. That and they need to learn to take the risk and build before and not rely on pre-orders before producing as I think most people want to see the quality of a product before buying it.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You have a point but there steam releases tend to be pretty pricey. There probably is a much broader market for plastic diesels. My point in my first post on this was that it is the first formal announcement from AML on the diesels. It had been rumered that they were going to do the GP60,then a GP35 and finally the SD9. There is no mention of a GP35 in the ad so I'm keeping my fingers crosssed that the SD9 will follow the GP60's.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Who to say the disels won't be pricey either? AML is not exactly inexpensive but they are usually known for putting out a quality product. Any steam is going to be pricey based on all of the parts needed for one but I think they have done some great products in other scales and would love to see them start doing them in 1:29. With all the steam engines they have done in other scales I can't figure out why they would move to diesels over just making 1:29 electrics of engines they are already doing?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Paul, I look forward to getting several GP 60s, SD 9s and GP 35s.

-Ted


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh,
The diesel prices would appear to be comprable to other manufacturers.
http://rldhobbies.com/gp60diesellocomotive.aspx


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy oh boy that 60M sure is one nice looking loco. I think it will be popular...nice size, good detail if it's anything like their coal gondolas...

Keith


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's time for the modern dismals to support the new auto racks and more modern cars.
Generic steam is available and with our age group unfortunately used equipment is a constant...
I have laments that could clutter this thread, I'll pass.
Buy 'em out guys! We'z be depending on you. Keep them healthy.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we have to look at the future of the hobby to see why they are building diesels. The buyers under 50 years old are far more prone to want diesels. While many of us that love the Steam era are growing old, buying less and sadly dying off.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you make a good point Randy. People want to run what they remember, so as the next generation comes along they need to make the trains they've seen or ridden.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey I am only 36 and I am looking for steam.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

josephunh said:


> Hey I am only 36 and I am looking for steam.


Yeh but you're already in the hobby so you don't count. 

It's the new people who want to see the diesels.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Joseph may actually have something. One does not have to be directly exposed to an item to like it. I was born in December 1945, but my first memories of trains were all diesel pulled. I still got really enthused by Reading Iron Horse Rambles, the Strasburg Railroad, The Dry Gulch Railroad at Hershey Park, and those delightful American Flyer S gauge steamers.

I have never seen a real Lockheed P38 Lightening WWII fighter either static or in flight, but it is nevertheless my favorite all time aircraft.

Younger generations may still develop an affinity to steam without much more exposure than the Thomas stories.

In my own case, I just love hearing all the wonderful sounds of a steamer at work, plus all the marvelous stuff in motion as the locomotive performs its tasks.

Just my $0.02,
David Meashey


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Cougar Rock Rail said:


> Yeh but you're already in the hobby so you don't count.
> 
> It's the new people who want to see the diesels.


I am not in the hobby I am still new as well only been involved less than a year.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The target delivery date for the GP60s is end of Summer. The SD9 will follow the GP60s delivery TBD we are taking pre orders for the GP60s now.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Diesel Buyers: Here's a link for the MSRP $550.00 on the GP 60'S and roadnames http://www.accucraftestore.com/index.php?categoryID=177
personally having the USA, GP 30, GP-38, & Aristo GP40 another 4 axle road switcher is not going to be multi unit buy for me. I'll pick up one or perhaps two. When it comes to the SD 7/9, Now that is going to be at least 4 cadillacs added to my roster.
As far as Steam, it seams like the 4-8-4 is the missing link in 1/29. From Daylight, war baby, Overland's, to all the other roads, it would seam like the leader for best seller at this time. Looks like Accucraft is positioned best to take advantage of Aristo's demise, Has anyone heard of new locos from USA?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Maaaaybe outside the usa a half dozen might buy but sadly no roads from say Canada { nor mexico ?  }


I'm pleasantly shocked to bump into the number of people up here who are getting into G-gauge and some of them are coming up from the small scale 'world'. 

Hmmm should they have 'proposed' a Undecorated ?

E'P' thanks for the link to the AML pg !! 

doug c 


p.s. our dollar has gone down again {economists -- bleep}, so gives time for a manufacturer to finally offer a 'century' while our railway focus is on staples/essentials


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

There will be Canadian road names.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My first though is: can they run with other brands ? Or do I need a pair to run together? 
Robby any word on which one (road wise) will be done first?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't have any word on any of this stuff....
Put just seems most of us want SP...
Seems natural to me!!!!

Dirk


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Sure would like to see a nice 2-6-0 in 1/29 scale. Something akin to Bachmann's HO 2-6-0 would be great.

Jeff C


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Jeff, Did you see Acucraft's 2-6-0 "Valley Mallet" on thier site. I wish AML made more Electric steam loco in 1/29. the 0-6-0 is nice but no Vandy tender in electric ;(


----------



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Being a newbie to large scale, it seems like they are going to have a lot of road names for the same engine, how many models does a company actually make of one model engine and then pain with different road schemes? 20K? 50K? Less than that?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe 500 ! 

G-gauge is a smaller marketplace.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Looking forward to SD9*

Looking forward to the SD9, loved seeing those roll by as a kid. My Dad always enjoyed the exhaust smell from them.

Other things I'd like to see are the SD60/SD60M. I'd REALLY love the Norfolk Southern Heritage Units in the ES44 and SD70ACe models.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

DMS, Brass will be in the 100's and Plastic/Diecast the 1000's. Most mfg's keep those cards close to the chest unless they are advertising a limited run of so Many widgets.


----------

